# Heat Pressing Socks



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a basketball team that would like knee socks in white and black and they would like their names down the side. Has anyone ever heat pressed vinyl or anything on socks before? If so, what was the material of the socks and what material did you use to heat press? Thanks.


----------



## bayareaimprints (May 6, 2010)

Hi there, I too need an answer to this question. I am going to attempt to do some socks with names down the side and need to know if there is a specific process to this and what vinyl is best.The socks are poly/nylon/cotton. I usually buy my vinyl from stahls. Any info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say that Thermoflex Plus would work great. You want little hand and I find that with TP, the more you wash, the better the hand. Only thing is not using bleach. Socks tend to get very dirty and customers want to use bleach. That's the only thing that I can see as a drawback.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

bayareaimprints said:


> Hi there, I too need an answer to this question. I am going to attempt to do some socks with names down the side and need to know if there is a specific process to this and what vinyl is best.The socks are poly/nylon/cotton. I usually buy my vinyl from stahls. Any info would be appreciated, thanks


Within the Stahls' line up I would recommend Super Film. Has the most stretchability and is 60 microns thick so should certainly be thin enough. Please request a sample and test a pair before running the job. I haven't completed socks before, but I will now


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok....so I was bored a few months ago..and took the socks off my feet...as they were getting saggy....and here are the results. The blue graphic was made with ThermoFlex...the other with JPSS. I"m sure they have been washed in bleach. JPSS doesn't look as good when on the foot..as the threads expand. The vinyl did/does very well. If I decide to market this..I would def. try out Josh's vinyl suggestion. Good Luck!


----------



## imyomel (Jul 22, 2010)

I had some socks done at _*sockprints*_ and they were awsome and in full color


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Thermoflex also makes a stretchable vinyl that you may be interested in


----------



## bayareaimprints (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I really found the posts to be very informative. Unfortunately, the client decided not to get the socks done which is kind of a bummer because we wanted to try something new.

In the end, I think we were going to go with Super Film from stahls. It seemed to fit everything we were looking for such as durablity, performance and affordability. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

We went to the Stahls sales show last week and the guy showing us different tricks of the trade showed us how to make non skid under the socks with their pebble puff. Looked pretty cool, just cut it on your cutter and apply on your press. We just started offering it, haven't sold any yet, but everything is worth a try.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd go with Stahls, I forget if that one has a sticky liner or not. 


"Vivo Sabroso, Porque Siempre Trabajo"


----------

